# New Titan FlexSpray HandHeld sprayer?



## MNpaintGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone tried the NEW Titan FlexSpray HandHeld sprayer? I'm thinking of buying one soon. Looks like I can only buy it at Sherwin Williams for $399. I'd enjoy hearing from you if you have any experience using the new Titan FlexSpray HandHeld sprayer!
Thanks for your input!!!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think there were a few posts on this recently. Maybe try the oft maligned search function 
Bottom line most weren't impressed. I haven't tried one yet. Price is nice tho


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

http://www.durabilityanddesign.com/news/?fuseaction=view&id=12840


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I ask about this in the general had one person respond. And he was just starting to play with it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I personally think it looks badass. I have a graco battery handheld and it was great until the batteries lose their charging hold, been about two years. I thought the Graco unit put out way to much paint for the tip in the guard. Seemed like you had to move to fast.

I am interested to try this out. SW always has new product demo days. Check with your local store.


----------

